# ملف اكسيل لحساب سعة المضخة pump head and gpm



## هيثمإيهاب (27 يوليو 2015)

ملف لحساب P.P.R pipes friction losses + fittings وحساب 

pump head
pump GPM
Pump power

وفقا للكود الدولي IPC 2012

كل ما عليك هو ادخال fixture units في كل ماسورة وطول الماسورة بال mm 


برجاء المراجعة وتصحيح الخطأ إن وجد 

ملاحظة : الملف به macro فلاتقلق إذا ظهر تحذير


وماتوفيقي إلا بالله


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (27 يوليو 2015)

إذا اي حد احتاج توضيح للملف انا في الخدمة


----------



## امادوف (28 يوليو 2015)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع الملف مقفل


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (28 يوليو 2015)

شكرا ولكن من اين نحمل الملف


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (28 يوليو 2015)

برجاء من الادراة توضيح كيفية تحميل الملف مرة اخرى بعد التعديل


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (28 يوليو 2015)

*الملف بعد التعديل*

الملف بعد التعديل


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (28 يوليو 2015)

البرنامج سهل جدا بمجرد ادخال ال fixture units او الل gpm مع طول الماسورة بيحسب الفاقد خلال طول الماسورة
الصفحة التانية لحساب gpm بتدخل الاجهزة الصحية في كل دور في المبنى والبرنامج بيحولها ل gpm وبكده تبقى حسبت ال head و ال gpm هتلاقي بعد كده البرنامج حسب ال hourse power عشان لو مهندس الكهرباء سألك عليه

في خانات مقفولة وخانات متاح لينا نعدل فيها عشان مفيش حاجة في البرنامج تتعقد مش اكتر بس عموما الباسورد QD


----------



## سعد125 (26 أغسطس 2015)

جاري التجربة وشكراااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_20 (28 يوليو 2016)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (30 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس غوبر (3 أغسطس 2016)

الف الف شكر,لو تكرمت كلمة المرور غير صحيحة


----------



## emad lashin (13 أغسطس 2016)

نقدم لكم اسمى كلمات الشكر والعرفان بالجميل لكم لتعاونكم بتقديمكم المزيد من عوامل نجاحنا


----------



## emad lashin (13 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لتقديمكم الكثير من عوامل نجاحنا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (30 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور على الجهود الرائعة


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## tahernabieh (30 نوفمبر 2016)

هو فين الملف


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (30 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررر


----------



## IbrahimMohammed (1 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
اولا شكرا على مجهوداتكم وربنا يجازيكم خيرا ان شاء الله 
كنت حابب اعرف ازاي احسب ال Fittings لطلمبة حريق 350GPM على 8 Bar


----------



## IbrahimMohammed (1 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم
اولا شكرا على مجهوداتكم وربنا يجازيكم خيرا ان شاء الله 
كنت عايز اعرف كيفية حساب الـ Fittings لطلمبة 350 GPM على 8 Bar


----------

